# Pulled the pin on a new boat.



## lowe1648 (Apr 10, 2012)

Talked to troutt & sons and decided to make the drive and pick up a new alweld 1652j next weekend. Is it friday yet!


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome man! Good luck! Cant wait to get the details.


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 10, 2012)

lowe1648 said:


> Talked to troutt & sons and decided to make the drive and pick up a new alweld 1652j next weekend. Is it friday yet!



Welcome to the Alweld family!!

and uhhh..

Gonna have to change yer online name..


----------



## Seth (Apr 11, 2012)

Should be a good rig for you. Did you get a JC jet hull or something custom?


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2012)

Exactly where I got mine from. Good people for sure. I'll be driving by there early Friday morning again heading to another tournament. Too bad I don't have time to hook up with you. Drive safe!

Congrats!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats on the new rig. Too bad it's supposed to be raining Friday and Saturday. Have a safe trip and we need PICS and more PICS.


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm picking up a bare bones 1652j. Anyone now of a fun river to run while I'm down there and a place to camp? I'm planning on running it for a day before heading home.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 12, 2012)

lowe1648 said:


> I'm picking up a bare bones 1652j. Anyone now of a fun river to run while I'm down there and a place to camp? I'm planning on running it for a day before heading home.



Chris and Joe at Troutt will put you in the right place. There are quite a few in the area.


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 12, 2012)

Decided I can wait tell next weekend and heading down tomorrow after work.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride! If you wanna drive another 76 miles, come on by Hillsboro...


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 12, 2012)

Check out this access on the Osage River. It's near the intersection of US 50 & US 63,north of Rolla and east of Jefferson City. Really nice ramp and a place to rest your head.

https://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/applications/moatlas/AreaSummaryPage.aspx?txtAreaID=6706&txtAreaNm=&txtCounty=COLE&txtRegion=&txtUserID=guest&txtDivision=


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 13, 2012)

lowe1648 said:


> Decided I can't wait tell next weekend and heading down tomorrow after work.



Good.. I didnt want to drive down there again anyway.. hahaha

Be safe brother!!


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 14, 2012)

Crazy SOB left at 2 p.m. yesterday and grabbed it this a.m. and is on his way home..all solo!

Now thats dedication to a tinboat!!


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 14, 2012)

Motor will be on tonight and I'll have it in the water tomorrow morning.


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 15, 2012)

That boat looks familiar. I saw that one on the lot 4 weeks ago on my way to Table Rock. Nice looking rig,Congrats.


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 15, 2012)

MAybe he will tell us more about the boat soon =D>


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 16, 2012)

I got out yesterday and ran around 72 miles round trip and can say even with 2 of us in it and 14gl of gas it runs better then my lowe ever did by myself. It was definitely worth the drive after getting it on the water yesterday. 
A short run waiting for my buddy to get to the boat ramp.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLWlfSQ71Yc


----------



## TimRich (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new tin! Lets see it! :grin:


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 16, 2012)

TimRich said:


> Congrats on the new tin! Lets see it! :grin:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very sweet tin. Congrats!


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 17, 2012)

maybee you can tell more about this new boat please?


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 18, 2012)

hotshotinn said:


> maybee you can tell more about this new boat please?


What else do you want to know?


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweet boat man!


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 19, 2012)

I was wondering about the moter on this boat.Isit the one you had on your old boat?Does your boat have a flat floor init?Does this one weigh more than your old one?You said this one runs faster than your old boat,what do you think your getting out of this one?


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 19, 2012)

It is my 40/28 Yamaha off my other boat. I'm running it with no floor and so far I have no complaints about not having one in there. Not to sure what my old Hull weighted on Lowes website it says 275 but thre were alot of extras and my new Hull weights 390. I'm getting 28.5 by myself down river on a river I rarely would get over 24 on with my old Hull. Cruising speed seems to be a little slower being right around 19 to 20 with two of us in the boat going up river getting right around 6 mpg.


----------

